# [chroot] chroot de freebsd à partir de Gentoo/linux

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Je cherche à chrooter un environnement FreeBSD à partir de Gentoo/Linux. le problème est que quand je lance cette commande :

```

# chroot /mnt/fbsd /bin/bash 

```

Je n'ai plus de prompt, je suppose que cela provient du fait que dans /mnt/fbsd/dev est vide tous comme /proc. Mais voila comment mettre quelque dedans   :Question:   :Question: 

Donc, voila ma question est-il possible de chrooter fbsd à partir de linux ?

----------

## ghoti

Heu, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit possible : quand tu "chroote", c'est toujours le même noyau qui tourne à la base.

Dans ton cas, c'est donc comme si tu essayais de faire tourner un noyau Linux sur BSD.

Mais bon, vu que je ne connais pas bien les BSD, on me contredira peut-être ...

----------

## xaviermiller

ouais, pas possible à mon avis.

Par contre, il y a moyen de cross-compiler du BSD à partir de Linux, mais pas de l'exécuter.

----------

## geekounet

Linux n'a pas de couche compatible BSD, donc impossible de chrooter sur un système FreeBSD. Par contre le contraire est possible, parce que le kernel FreeBSD lui intègre bien une couche de compatibilité Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

bonjour,

Merci, au moins c'est clair, pas de freeBSD sous linux.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, faut démarrer une machine virtuelle.

par contre, est-il possible de chrooter FreeBSD dans MacOS ?

----------

## Bapt

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> par contre, est-il possible de chrooter FreeBSD dans MacOS ?

 

Non plus. Pour pouvoir faire un chroot, il faut que ton OS comprenne le format des binaires de l'OS contenu dans ton chroot (elf FreeBSD) donc c'est mort pour MacOS, ou linux. Ensuite, il faut qu'il soit capable d'accepter les syscall et autres particularité système de l'OS chrooter. 

Si FreeBSD est capable de chrooter du linux c'est parceque FreeBSD est capable de comprendre le format elf de linux, et qu'il est capable de recevoir les appels système du noyau linux, (version de référence 2.6.16 dans la branche CURRENT)

En revanche FreeBSD ne supporte pas d'écriture sur les FS suivant : reiserfs, jfs, donc si le but de chrooter une Gentoo/Linux depuis une FreeBSD est de préparer une installation Gentoo/Linux il faut prévoir son / sur de l'ext2 (voire de l'ext3 mais FreeBSD l'utilisera comme de l'ext2). Par contre si c'est pour utiliser des binaires qui n'existe que sous linux alors il est possible d'installer une Gentoo/Linux dans un chroot (n'importe quel linux) sur de l'UFS2 et tout utiliser directement depuis FreeBSD.

D'ailleurs c'est comme cela que fonctionne la partie userland de l'émulation linux (linuxulator) sous FreeBSD avec un chroot Fedora Core 4 par défaut. Problème pour un chroot linux, à chaque installation par emerge par exemple il faut vérifier que les fichier elf générés sont bien indiqués "elf linux" (ce n'est pas toujours le cas) pour que le noyau FreeBSD puisse s'y retrouver, sinon brandelf permet de corriger.

----------

## geekounet

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> En revanche FreeBSD ne supporte pas d'écriture sur les FS suivant : reiserfs, jfs, donc si le but de chrooter une Gentoo/Linux depuis une FreeBSD est de préparer une installation Gentoo/Linux il faut prévoir son / sur de l'ext2 (voire de l'ext3 mais FreeBSD l'utilisera comme de l'ext2). Par contre si c'est pour utiliser des binaires qui n'existe que sous linux alors il est possible d'installer une Gentoo/Linux dans un chroot (n'importe quel linux) sur de l'UFS2 et tout utiliser directement depuis FreeBSD.

 

Ya aussi le support XFS qu a été rajouté récemment non ?  :Smile: 

EDIT: ça date même de 2005  :Razz: 

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ya aussi le support XFS qu a été rajouté récemment non ? 

 

Oui mais read only aussi, c'était il y a deux ans : http://linuxfr.org/~grom/20325.html

EDIT: grillé sur le fil  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Ya aussi le support XFS qu a été rajouté récemment non ?  
> 
> Oui mais read only aussi, c'était il y a deux ans : http://linuxfr.org/~grom/20325.html
> 
> EDIT: grillé sur le fil 

 

Apparemment, ya le support expérimental pour l'écriture dans la CURRENT  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Apparemment, ya le support expérimental pour l'écriture dans la CURRENT 

 

C'est vrai ? tu as un lien quelque part ? j'ai pas vue ça... et ça m'intéresse  :Smile: 

EDIT : trouvé une amélioration du support de l'écriture donc oui, la soirée va être longue ce soir  :Smile:  : http://freshbsd.org/2006/06/09/07/04/06

----------

## boozo

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non plus. Pour pouvoir faire un chroot, il faut que ton OS comprenne le format des binaires de l'OS contenu dans ton chroot (elf FreeBSD) donc c'est mort pour MacOS, ou linux. Ensuite, il faut qu'il soit capable d'accepter les syscall et autres particularité système de l'OS chrooter. 
> 
> Si FreeBSD est capable de chrooter du linux c'est parceque FreeBSD est capable de comprendre le format elf de linux, et qu'il est capable de recevoir les appels système du noyau linux, (version de référence 2.6.16 dans la branche CURRENT)
> ...

 

juste pour info : c'est bien de cela dont vous parlez (toi et XavierMiller) non ? c'est donc pas encore "full supported" en somme ?

----------

## Bapt

 *boozo wrote:*   

> juste pour info : c'est bien de cela dont vous parlez (toi et XavierMiller) non ? c'est donc pas encore "full supported" en somme ?

 

Oui c'est ça, et ça ne pourra jamais être "full supported" puisque le noyau linux évolue et les appels systèmes avec lui, maintenant c'est largement utilisable, je ne me souviens pas d'application ne réclamant pas d'accès matétriel (ex: la mise à jour de mon nokia N770 qui ne trouve pas le matériels USB). Pour le reste, oracle, flash, acrobat, fedora core 4, même gentoo pour mon cas, à partir des ports suivants fonctionnent donc bon pas "full supported", mais déjà bien fonctionnel. La plus grosse difficulté est de bien avoir ses binaires elf linux qui disent bien être elf linux, pour cela il existe brandelf

NB: faire l'installation à partir de ça (gentoo) relève du sport aujourd'hui, plus d'un an d'upgrade ça commence à être chaud, mais toujours faisable.

----------

## boozo

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Oui c'est ça, et ça ne pourra jamais être "full supported" puisque le noyau linux évolue et les appels systèmes avec lui, maintenant c'est largement utilisable, je ne me souviens pas d'application ne réclamant pas d'accès matétriel (ex: la mise à jour de mon nokia N770 qui ne trouve pas le matériels USB). Pour le reste, oracle, flash, acrobat, fedora core 4, même gentoo pour mon cas, à partir des ports suivants fonctionnent donc bon pas "full supported", mais déjà bien fonctionnel.(snip)

 

Ok exagération de ma part ; c'est donc largement utilisable pour que des !dev puissent jouer avec d'après ce que tu en dit.

Merci bon à savoir   :Smile: 

----------

